# Galveston Bull Reds 11-01-08



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Launched for the third consecutive weekend at an "undisclosed location" and had "Gilbert" and his six year old son on the boat with me. It was a beautiful day with light winds, lots of sun and lots of fish. 

Our total for the day was 16 bull reds and 1 big drum. Bait of choice was shad. It was fun watching Gilbert's son crank in those big 'ol fish!

I would also like to add that we got pulled over by TPWD on the way in. They were extremely courteous, checked for life jackets, etc and inspected our coolers. Of course that was easy because we released everything. After a few minutes, they were on their way again. I told them that I appreciated them being out on the water checking people and they seemed appreciative to hear that. 

Since we only seem to hear about bad experiences with TPWD out on the water, I thought I would add a good one and of the dozen times I've been stopped, they have always showed extreme professionalism.

Here's a few pictures:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report Brian. Great to et the little one on some fish bigger tha he is..

PS I know that spot.......


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Too funnyj!!*

Now that's funny blacking out the background. Let's see if you get hammered as much as me the other day. 
Anyway, GREAT report on the bulls. I'm hoping I can make it out to the jetties soon too. Oooppss!! I may have said too much.








Steve


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

No worries.. Fish are here and then there. So dont here..LOL

You got hit hard on your last post. If peeps want to bash they need to go fishin and post. The bash is just unwanted..

You and Brian always have qaulity reports and offer learning experiences for others. Keep em going. I will post one later....h



SEAHUNT186 said:


> Now that's funny blacking out the background. Let's see if you get hammered as much as me the other day.
> Anyway, GREAT report on the bulls. I'm hoping I can make it out to the jetties soon too. Oooppss!! I may have said too much.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice trip and good post Brian. Don't listen to the haters, we don't! LOL


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice report and pics even if you did black out the location and forgot to provide GPS coordinates (just kidding!). I've had good luck this time of year all along both jetties, so I don't understand anyone seriously giving you a hard time. Congrats on a great trip and "green to you" for sharing with a buddy and his son. 

I always enjoy taking someone along that has never caught anything bigger than a few pounds. Great to see their face when the rod doubles and the drag sings - especially a youngster. I bet that little guy had a great time hauling in those big reds. I'm trying to clear some time to make the trip from Austin within the next few weeks while the bulls are still around in big numbers. Glad to see you found them.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> Launched for the third consecutive weekend at an "undisclosed location" and had "Gilbert" and his six year old son on the boat with me. It was a beautiful day with light winds, lots of sun and lots of fish.
> 
> Our total for the day was 16 bull reds and 1 big drum. Bait of choice was shad. It was fun watching Gilbert's son crank in those big 'ol fish!
> 
> ...


good times man. thanks again. thanks for blacking out the pics too.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

great report......nothing better than taking a kid fishing he will be hooked for life....and next time put up your GPS location for the potlickers.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Now that's funny blacking out the background. Let's see if you get hammered as much as me the other day.
> Anyway, GREAT report on the bulls. I'm hoping I can make it out to the jetties soon too. Oooppss!! I may have said too much.
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhh..... don't tell people about my secret spot!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha. After your post the other day, I thought it would be funny to black out the background. The funny thing is, I don't even think there was anything in the background to see since it was just open water in the background, lol.

Looks like I offended some people and wasted their time by showing some pics of a dad watching/helping his 6 year old son catch his biggest fish ever. Sorry about that. Next time I will be sure to post GPS coordinates. Wait, I couldn't even get them for myself since my GPS isn't working and I can't tell the exact depth either because I knocked the transducer off the depthfinder last weekend, lol.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Always good to take the kids fishing. Great report. Thanks


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nasty black drum, and nasty bull reds. glad you are hiding that spot. actually, I wish you would reveal it so I know where to avoid...

AND you took Gilbert, that no fishin' fool. Hey G, how did that drum taste? Drum tacos???


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

No comment..... Looks like you had an awesome day on the water with your son. Sorry SEAHUNT not gonna bash him. LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I've got sophistmacated(as in saxamaphone) software that removes such blackouts. Imagine my surprize to find that you fishing at a TPWD hatchery, shame on you.
SS


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> nasty black drum, and nasty bull reds. glad you are hiding that spot. actually, I wish you would reveal it so I know where to avoid...
> 
> AND you took Gilbert, that no fishin' fool. Hey G, how did that drum taste? Drum tacos???


they all tasted great!!!!!!!! you and my son both make fish bigger than they appear.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

What was interesting to me was I did not notice the background being covered until I started reading the replies. Had to go back and look.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

here's the unedited pic of the spot


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

A man takes a child fishing and you bash him. What kind of people are some of you. Shame, shame, I hope the next big fish breaks your line. You desire it.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

HMMM....A guy loads up on bull reds in galveston? If you dont already know where he is fishing generally, you are probably not much of a fisherman anyways ...
Nice fish bud, glad the little guy got to go!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> HMMM....A guy loads up on bull reds in galveston? If you dont already know where he is fishing generally, you are probably not much of a fisherman anyways ...
> Nice fish bud, glad the little guy got to go!!


WELL SAID!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Gilbert, that is hilarious.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

looks like a good time to me. Congrats on a great day of catching fish.


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

*Our children are our heritage*

Congratulations on a successful day of fishing with your son. The time you spend with your children is priceless. They appreciate it now just as you do, AND they will appreciate it even more in later years as they remember a dad who made them a major part of his life. And as for you, when you look back over your own life in future years, these will be some of your greatest memories.

I enjoyed the pictures of the fish and of the very happy fishermen in them.

Do not let youself to be discouraged by those critical souls who missed the point of the blessing they were allowed to share.

I give you my highest award: GSD (Good Sweet Daddy).

Any male can father a child but it takes a real man to be a Daddy!

Train up your children in the way they should go, and when they are old, they will not depart from it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice job Brian on putting Gilbert and his son in some fish and good for you Gilbert for taking your son fishing.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

good catch, great job!!, great report!!!






what was the water tempature? LOL


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

good job brian, that s a great report and pics too. i think i recognize that pic too, my daughter made me one when we went fishing a long way back, in POC.

poc-ed


----------



## Amstel (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Also good to hear that you thanked the TPWD. Haven't been out yet since Sept. Maybe this report will get me out there.
Thanks again


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!! Bull reds and black drum honey poles? What's next? Do you also have secret spots or honey holes for hardheads and croakers too? If you do, black out as much as possible when you post the report cause I'll definitely try to figure out that hardhead honey hole of your. :headknock


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

4-Stroke said:


> Wow!!! Bull reds and black drum honey poles? What's next? Do you also have secret spots or honey holes for hardheads and croakers too? If you do, black out as much as possible when you post the report cause I'll definitely try to figure out that hardhead honey hole of your. :headknock


Yep, I have secret honey holes for bull croakers too! Those are even more prized than the secret bull red spots! The blacking out of the background was a joke. I guess not everyone has a sense of humor around here. It's no secret where to go catch bull reds at. Maybe all the ones getting mad about the blacking out of the background and getting posts deleted don't know where and want to get a picture of the jetties off the internet where a fish was caught, print it up and drive up and down the jetty until they see the exact rocks in the picture then drop anchor there and fish???????

Aside from the negative posts, I appreciate all the NICE comments about a fun day on the water with Gilbert and his son. Hopefully they will get the chance to catch many more fish together! In about 5 more years, he can pull the anchor up too! :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

What a waste of time....lol/...jk


----------



## downonlove (Oct 31, 2008)

I have to say. ..that chronarch 100sf is sexy =D. BTW, Thats whole lot of birds behind you


----------

